# Adria Vision Wing Mirrors



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I've just driven my Adria Vision back from the dealers and noticed that the view via the wing mirrors is rather poor. The mirrors are at the maximum of their adjustment but on the drivers side particularly, I get a detailed view of the side of the van but not that much of the road!! It dawned on me during what was a rather long journey that the body (the plastic part) of mirrors were probably set up for left hand drive!! Does anybody know how I can adjust the body of the mirror to point the right way? :roll:


----------



## 110561 (Mar 13, 2008)

You can adjust the angle of the whole mirror by removing the the entire cover from the rear of the mirror, do this by prising it free using a wide flat screwdriver or a woodchisel, work up & down one side & that should free it.
You can adjust the angle of the mirror by loosening the two clamps & rotating the mirror to the desired position.
From memory, you will need a TORX bit for the studs on the clamps.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks. I'm quite shocked at the lack of information supplied by Adria. The "handbook" comprises a few photocopied pages stapled at one corner mostly covering the operation of an electric bed that is no longer supplied.


----------

